# Spirit Creek Sportsman Club Hunter Class 3D Tournament!



## beckyfbg (Mar 4, 2010)

Spirit Creek
Sportsman Club
Hunter Class 3D Tournament
Hosted by: Foggy Bottom Girls 

March 27, 2010    
20 Target Course
Casual Registration Time 
9:00 am thru 1:30 pm


Male & Female Hunter Class: Age 16 & up: $20.00
Youth Hunter Class: Age 12- 15: $10.00
Cubs Hunter Class: Age 6-11: Free
( No Bow Scopes )

Plates: Hamburgers $3.00
Hotdogs $2.00
(1 Bag of chips and 1 drink included ) 

1st, 2nd,and 3rd  Place Trophy’s for ALL CLASSES!

Location: Augusta Ga.
Old Boy Scout camp off HWY 56 
Just past International Paper on Right.
Call Jamey Jones for more info: 706-825-2864

Come join the fun!! Can’t wait to see ya!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 4, 2010)

im there... and ready for a little revenge from the fort!


----------



## beckyfbg (Mar 4, 2010)

Well we will have a good time


----------



## BMCS (Mar 4, 2010)

Revenge im the one needing a little revenge. Mr. dime size pin nock.
Should be apretty good tournament.


----------



## beckyfbg (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## BMCS (Mar 9, 2010)

Will shoot CBG first then go to Spirit Creek.  We might be coming in hot.  If we dont make it back in time I will still pay and shoot just to compare cards witha few people.


----------



## beckyfbg (Mar 9, 2010)

That sound good to me.  I hope that you can make it on time!!
You going to shoot the ASA at Fort Gordon?


----------



## BMCS (Mar 10, 2010)

You know it.  I cant wait will be my first one.


----------



## BMCS (Mar 12, 2010)

Bump for the Foggy Bottom Girls. For all you ladies that like to hunt or fish, you need to check out there website.  These girls rock


----------



## KMckie786 (Mar 12, 2010)

Too bad Im gonna be in the LoneStar State that weekend shooting ASA Otherwise I would be there. 

Yall gonna have anymore this year? Glad to see another tournament in the Augusta area other than Fort Gordon.

Hope Yall have a great turnout!!!


----------



## crawdad24 (Mar 13, 2010)

ME too!!


----------



## SecretAgnt (Mar 15, 2010)

count me in ... I will be there


----------



## beckyfbg (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks BMCS you are the man!! lol...

KMckie786, We are just doing one a year for now.  We want to see how it go's first. I'm sure it's going to be a good turnout!!


----------



## beckyfbg (Mar 16, 2010)

I just wanted to let everyone know that there is also a Traditional Class too!! It's not on the Flyer's.


----------



## lightsspeed (Mar 17, 2010)

*This Weekend*

Would love to come to this but Ansleigh does not have a hunter setup


----------



## msjjd (Mar 18, 2010)

I hope to make it, sounds like its going to be a great shoot.


----------



## beckyfbg (Mar 21, 2010)

lightsspeed said:


> Would love to come to this but Ansleigh does not have a hunter setup



We would love to see ya'll there. Tell Ansleigh we can put a pin sight on her bow that morn. get her set in & she can give them heck. We Know she can burn it up lol. But if she wants to shoot her scope for fun & free thats ok to. Just can't compete for a trophy to be fair cause its a hunter class turney.


----------



## SecretAgnt (Mar 21, 2010)

Less than a week to go ... YIPPEEEEEE ... It will be sooooo nice to shoot somewhere besides the Fort


----------



## watermedic (Mar 23, 2010)

Can us open shooters donate a few dollars and shoot for the heck of it???

I know three that will be there.

Chuck


----------



## beckyfbg (Mar 24, 2010)

watermedic said:


> Can us open shooters donate a few dollars and shoot for the heck of it???
> 
> I know three that will be there.
> 
> Chuck



Oh yea that would be good. We would love to have yall. This one was kind of a last min. deal, but I think on the next one we will have all more classes. So yes thank you and please put the word for us about the shoot Sat. See yall there.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 24, 2010)

we are headin to covington first and then gonna try to make it out! i hope me and the guys can make it back in time


----------



## beckyfbg (Mar 24, 2010)

thompsonsz71 said:


> we are headin to covington first and then gonna try to make it out! i hope me and the guys can make it back in time



Oh yeah, you should have time. We gotcha covered on that part. Well make time.lol . Hope we have a good turn out and everybody gets to make it.


----------



## BMCS (Mar 26, 2010)

Becky yall dont wear them 12 rings out to bad, leave me a lil something to shoot at, should be a fun shoot with great weather.  Come on out and enjoy.


----------



## KMckie786 (Mar 26, 2010)

beckyfbg said:


> Oh yeah, you should have time. We gotcha covered on that part. Well make time.lol . Hope we have a good turn out and everybody gets to make it.



Hey, you think you could hang on till I get back from Texas? I will be home bout 4am monday mornin, I got a good flashlight!!! Just let me know!!


----------



## beckyfbg (Mar 27, 2010)

come on wit it.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 27, 2010)

one of the best tourneys i shot all year, great competition.... sorry i lost in the shootoff, thanks for all of yall puliin for me to win..... best round i have ever shot as well


----------



## Bow Pilot (Mar 27, 2010)

how good was it Dustin?


----------



## BMCS (Mar 27, 2010)

Bow Pilot said:


> how good was it Dustin?



Dustin shot a 208.  

Absolutely awesome event.  It will not be said enough but hats off to everyone involved this was one of if not the best tournament set up that I have been to all year.  Beautiful woods, I cant believe no one has used this place before.  Anyway I cant wait for the next one thanks for having me.


----------



## bowman77 (Mar 27, 2010)

BMCS said:


> Dustin shot a 208.
> 
> Absolutely awesome event.  It will not be said enough but hats off to everyone involved this was one of if not the best tournament set up that I have been to all year.  Beautiful woods, I cant believe no one has used this place before.  Anyway I cant wait for the next one thanks for having me.



Well said Rod...Becky and Jamie thanks for a great shoot. Cant wait for another one.


----------



## Bow Pilot (Mar 27, 2010)

Good shooting Dustin!!


----------



## SecretAgnt (Mar 28, 2010)

Again ... One of the best shoots I have ever been too ... Loved the terrain and the shots .... The shootoff was Spectacular ... Steve and Dustin it was a pleasure shooting with you two guys ... Best round I have ever shot as well ....


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 28, 2010)

shoot was awesome.... great venue, great people,  target setup was awesome....... im ready for the next one! some great scores posted ..... mike and steve i  will be ready for the next one! becky where are yall gonna post up the pictures


----------



## clemsongrad (Mar 28, 2010)

*shootoff*

Did anyone get a picture of StepDaddy Ken givin Dustin a congrats hug?!!  or his new Uncle Steve patting him on the back telling him "he'll grow up one day"....

Great shooting Dustin...  Had to give you a little crap though....  Rob post them pictures...I know you took them 




SecretAgnt said:


> Again ... One of the best shoots I have ever been too ... Loved the terrain and the shots .... The shootoff was Spectacular ... Steve and Dustin it was a pleasure shooting with you two guys ... Best round I have ever shot as well ....


----------



## beckyfbg (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks to all who came out to the shoot. Our turn out was great. We had about 60 shooters. For our first one that was pretty darn good. We should be scheduling another one for around late summer before bow season. We will try to get some pics up on this forum & Foggy Bottom Girls web site by the first of this week. Also congradulations Steve, Dustin, & Mike. Yall put on a heck of a show.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 28, 2010)

we tried


----------



## SecretAgnt (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks Becky, 

Did you let Jamie get some sleep today ??  ... 

That boy looked tired yesterday afternoon 

Mike


----------



## beckyfbg (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah I did.. I will try and get some pictures on the website Sunday or Monday when I get home from FL..


----------



## beckyfbg (Apr 8, 2010)

Im sorry guys it has taking me so long to get the pictures up from the shoot.  It's been a long last week and this week. Tonight I will get some of them up. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## beckyfbg (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## BMCS (Apr 8, 2010)

*Sweet*

Thanks for posting the pictures. Make me want to get on the floor and do some sit ups.  Nah I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Apr 14, 2010)

hahhahaahh! funny rob! gotta get to lookin good in that bathing suit


----------

